# Poor posture a possible cause of bloating?



## kaj (Mar 8, 1999)

Has anyone heard of abdominal bloating caused by lack of abdominal muscle support? Does anyone else have poor posture?kaj


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

I have terrible posture when I sit, but not when I stand. I try to remember to straighten up, but sometimes it's just so darned easy to slouch!!







------------------"When I find myself fading, I close my eyes and realize my friends are my energy." (anonymous) *Missycat*


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

I recall an old study concluding something about the abdominal muscles not supporting the abdomen, but I wasn't terribly impressed with the study.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 1999)

my posture is really bad and i feel a little less bloated when i remember not to slouch, but the bloating happens either way. there are certain postures (yoga techniques) that i know relieve some bloating if anyone is interested in hearing them.[This message has been edited by hopp (edited 08-09-1999).]


----------



## kaj (Mar 8, 1999)

I would really like to know what the exercises are. One of the reasons I asked this question is that I use to work with a man who was paralyzed from the waist down due to a spinal injury. After about 5 years, he was bloated terribly, so they gave hime an operation to insert a piece of wire mesh to support his organs. I have terrible posture, I slouch all the time. When I straighten myself up, I can only last a few minutes because I am just not use to it. Like Misscat, I mostly due this in the sitting position.I also wonder if the slouching & poor posture is hard on the digestive tract.kaj


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 1999)

kaj,i'll have to draw you some pictures because it's hard to describe. if i can figure out how to switch to html mode...


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 1999)

okay here they are:







this reverses the distribution of weight, helping stomach muscles relax.







if you slouch, this feels good.







it's a stomach massage, pushing pressure to different areas to help move it along.







after backward bending, forward bending is good to do.







doing this but with the knees on the floor. sometimes laying on the floor with the arms up one leg bent out helps push gas out of the colon. it sounds silly, but rolling around on the floor, twisting from side to side works, too.going for long walks is another easy way to relieve bloating.[This message has been edited by hopp (edited 08-09-1999).]


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 1999)

I've often wondered that. I have horrible posture both when I sit and stand. But I seem to have gas and bloating no matter what position I'm in.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 1999)

Sue,maybe it's because of something you eat. there are a lot of food allergies they have not yet discovered. one of my past gastroenterologists told me that people with lactose intolerance were labeled with IBS. when it was discovered that dairy products were one cause of digestive problems, thousands of people were cured.


----------

